# Räumungsklage mit Ultimatum



## Master-Onion (1. Juni 2018)

*Räumungsklage mit Ultimatum*

Abend, 
Der Vermieter hat gegen mich eine Räumungsklage am laufen, 
dies bekam ich aber erst heute mit, der Vermieter behauptet zur Familie sie hätten diverse Briefe an mich gesendet, hab ich aber nie welche erhalten.

Der Vermieter hat jetzt das Ultimatum gestellt, am Montag komplette Rechnungsbegleichung oder das geht weiter

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das anders zu regeln?,
den die Gesamt Summe ist für mich recht hoch die kann ich so auf einen schlag im Moment  nicht zahlen



Hinntergrund, des "Zahlungsausfall" ich hab wohl eine Miet neu Berechnung versäumt somit laufen seit 6 Monate die üblichen Gelder auf deren Konto. also zu wenig.


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Räumungsklage mit Ultimatum*

Rechtsberatung ist im Forum nicht erlaubt. Wende dich an einen Anwalt.


----------



## Master-Onion (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Räumungsklage mit Ultimatum*

Anwalt bringt mir herzlich wenig, wenn ich heute das Ultimatum auf Montag bekommen habe


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Räumungsklage mit Ultimatum*

Du kannst ja mit ihm reden, aber so wie ich das sehe wirst du ziemlich sicher rausfliegen, eine letzte Möglichkeit wäre noch enge Verwandte um Geld zu bitten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Räumungsklage mit Ultimatum*



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Anwalt bringt mir herzlich wenig, wenn ich heute das Ultimatum auf Montag bekommen habe



Das ist so böse es klingt nicht unser Problem bzw. ändert nichts an den Forenregeln. Wir dürfen dir hier bei konkreten Rechtsfragen nicht helfen (was ebenfalls rechtliche Gründe hat).

--> closed


----------

